# Boxing Day orienteering - slippery but fun with a bonus...



## Copepod (Dec 26, 2009)

After 3 years with no Boxing Day orienteering in West Anglia, today there was a score race. Even better, my partner's father drove, so I could take up the offer of mulled wine at the finish! Running was somewhat lmited to ice free areas of pavement / road / park paths, but great to stretch legs at more than walking pace! Contemplating dancing at a ceilidh tonight...
Hope others have enjoyed whatever sports they've done today.


----------



## am64 (Dec 26, 2009)

i went orienteering once...by accident,... my friend & i turned up at youth club ( about14years old) and got involved..she was a good runner...me i can read maps we ended up the best team and won beating the scouts who'd held the trophy for years heheee...BTW did you have the duck???


----------



## Einstein (Dec 26, 2009)

We work as a team, he does the running I try and work out where we're going in the forest 

But this cold has gone straight to my chest today so we didn't head out. Just need to shake this off and don't need a repeat of the autononic neuropathy in the heart I had in the early hours 

Actually, if I could do something with the lactic acid burn in my calves (too much rugby and competative swimming = grossly over developed calf muscles) I'd like to have a go at Kanix the hope of me keeping up with a dog that can spend most of his time off the lead at over 19mph should be sending me to see a shrink.

For me it's the new years day rough shooting I love. Hoping on an invite soon


----------



## am64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Einstein said:


> We work as a team, he does the running I try and work out where we're going in the forest
> 
> But this cold has gone straight to my chest today so we didn't head out. Just need to shake this off and don't need a repeat of the autononic neuropathy in the heart I had in the early hours
> 
> ...



whats kanix?? or rough shooting when they're at home?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> whats kanix?? or rough shooting when they're at home?


 
Kanix = Kanine x-Country - a special harness across the dogs shoulders and a belt on the human - the lead attached to the two so as to keep the humans hands free and not put a strain on the dogs neck by using a collar. Based on the dogs desire to lead.

Rough shooting - an infomormal shoot - sometimes where half the guns and dogs rough beat and then switch with the other guns later on.

Other times it's just going out with the dogs and a gun on someones land (not poaching) and shooting what the dogs sends in the sky.

Both great fun. Not sure on the Kanix as goes fun


----------



## am64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Kanix = Kanine x-Country - a special harness across the dogs shoulders and a belt on the human - the lead attached to the two so as to keep the humans hands free and not put a strain on the dogs neck by using a collar. Based on the dogs desire to lead.
> 
> Rough shooting - an infomormal shoot - sometimes where half the guns and dogs rough beat and then switch with the other guns later on.
> 
> ...



kanix sounds fun...not sure aboout shooting and all that i am a birdy after all x


----------



## Einstein (Dec 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> kanix sounds fun...not sure aboout shooting and all that i am a birdy after all x


 
The feathered kind, pheasants mainly and only if you can see sky behind them.

If it wasn't for given game breeding they'd only be natually able to survive in a few areas of the UK. It's not as easy as it looks or sounds.


----------



## am64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Einstein said:


> The feathered kind, pheasants mainly and only if you can see sky behind them.
> 
> If it wasn't for given game breeding they'd only be natually able to survive in a few areas of the UK. It's not as easy as it looks or sounds.



we had pheasant on christmas day and vension today both excellant free range  meat ..the Pheasants came from the Burnham estate locally that sometimes get into our garden....


----------



## Copepod (Dec 27, 2009)

am64 - all 3 ducks are still alive and happily prodding the now snow-free garden for goodies (mainly snails etc that we'd prefer they eat than leave to eat our veggies & other plants). We had a lovely beef joint, best value meat in supermarket, and we're still eating slices now, which is good. The cat got a few scraps, plus some blood, which she enjoyed - all over her white nose, which looked serious until she licked it off.
Orienteering is best done alone, once you get the idea - quicker when you don't have to discuss navigation on a short course, but for longer courses like mountain marathons for pairs, generally good to have one lead naviator for each leg on a linear course; on a score course, you have to agree strategy ie how many / which controls to try to get, and be willing to modify plan throught the day to avoid being late back and losing some / all points scored.


----------



## am64 (Dec 27, 2009)

Copepod said:


> am64 - all 3 ducks are still alive and happily prodding the now snow-free garden for goodies (mainly snails etc that we'd prefer they eat than leave to eat our veggies & other plants). We had a lovely beef joint, best value meat in supermarket, and we're still eating slices now, which is good. The cat got a few scraps, plus some blood, which she enjoyed - all over her white nose, which looked serious until she licked it off.
> Orienteering is best done alone, once you get the idea - quicker when you don't have to discuss navigation on a short course, but for longer courses like mountain marathons for pairs, generally good to have one lead naviator for each leg on a linear course; on a score course, you have to agree strategy ie how many / which controls to try to get, and be willing to modify plan throught the day to avoid being late back and losing some / all points scored.



happy ducks x


----------

